# Dudas con respecto al uso de Solenoides



## charlycesar (Abr 13, 2009)

Buenas gente.

Necesito ayuda con respecto a el uso de los solenoides, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un control de acceso a casilleros mi duda es como conectar los solenides de automoviles los que se usan para los seguros de las puertas y que tienen solo 2 cables y se accionan con 12V a un PIC 16F877A. la idea general del proyecto es controlar por medio de la huella dactilar el acceso a los casilleros una vez que se reconozca la huella correcta la PC manda una señal al PIC y este cierra el solenoide para tener acceso al casillero, es la primera vez que trabajo con solenoides y tengo dudas me pueden colaborar con un esquema para hacerme la idea 

Gracias


----------



## unleased! (Abr 13, 2009)

Primero tienes que saber como funciona exactamente. Los soneloides de los seguros del coche tienen dos posiciones, abierto y cerrado. Tienes que saber como conmuta de estado porque según el modelo los hay que pasan de cerrado a abierto al aplicarle corriente y al dejar de alimentarlos se cierran. Otros para que cambien tienes que invertir la polaridad en los terminales y así de muchas formas distintas. Prueba a activarlo con una fuente normal de 12V y busca como hace el cierre y la apertura.
Saludos.


----------



## charlycesar (Abr 13, 2009)

ok ya lo probe funciona al aplicar 12 se abre y al invertir la polaridad se cierran al desconectarle la alimentacion queda libre


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2009)

Los de coche son una burrada, los hay desde 5V. Para un proyecto vale, pero para una aplicacion real creo que te pasas.

http://fadisel.es/componentes-cebek/solenoides/solenoides-electroimanes-cebek-c-6092_R_277_1160.aspx

En las specs pone 12V pero accionan desde 5V a muy poca intensidad, la tension que marca es para consegir los 650-200gr (0-0.4mm)de fuerza maxima.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Los de coche son una burrada, los hay desde 5V. Para un proyecto vale, pero para una aplicacion real creo que te pasas.
> 
> http://fadisel.es/componentes-cebek/solenoides/solenoides-electroimanes-cebek-c-6092_R_277_1160.aspx
> 
> En las specs pone 12V pero accionan desde 5V a muy poca intensidad, la tension que marca es para consegir los 650-200gr (0-0.4mm)de fuerza maxima.


 Hemp, en la pagina que indicas, ¿RECOMENDADO PARA NIÑOS DE 10 AÑOS? Será de coña, no?         

Si al quedar sin tensión se queda libre puedes hacer dos cosas:
Puedes "abrir" cuando lo conectas y cuando queda sin tensión colocale un muelle para que retroceda a su posición inicial. Esto lo consigues con un transistor (mejor un par darlington) en modo corte-saturación. Si lo que deseas es controlar tanto la apertura como el cierre entonces necesitas implementar un puente H.
Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya flipe cuando lo vi, debian haberse metido heroina para escribirlo (no veo muchos niños de 10 años usando solenoides), pero vamos, es el fabrbricante, justo debajo te dan un enlaze al "datasheet" y de precio no esta mal, 10 casilleros por 30€.
Este se queda libre al no alimentarlo, por lo que muelle; y con un transistor basta para alimentarlo, lo puedes tratar igual que un rele.

Mas simple, mas barato y mas pequeño.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Ya flipe cuando lo vi, debian haberse metido heroina para escribirlo (no veo muchos niños de 10 años usando solenoides), pero vamos, es el fabrbricante, justo debajo te dan un enlaze al "datasheet" y de precio no esta mal, 10 casilleros por 30€.
> Este se queda libre al no alimentarlo, por lo que muelle; y con un transistor basta para alimentarlo, lo puedes tratar igual que un rele.
> 
> Mas simple, mas barato y mas pequeño.


Es que no jodas, lo ponen incluso en letras mayusculas! Solo faltan unas luces de neon para completar. Quién lo vea va a pensar que es una juguetería.
El precio está bién y es bastante enano, con un poco de maña se puede implementar en la propia cerradura de cada casillero.
Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizas sea por esto: http://fadisel.es/educacional-cebekit/escuela-electronica-edu_P_333.aspx

Aunque lugo contrasta con esto: http://fadisel.es/cebek-electronica/iluminacion_P_294.aspx

Son un poco raritos estos de Cebek (fadisel)...


----------

